# A+ Certification Without Classes?



## applejacks (Jan 14, 2010)

So I'm looking into getting A+ certified. However, the classes I've seen at 2 local colleges cost around $3000 - 4,000. So would it be possible for me to learn with books instead and take the certification myself? Or will that leave me at a disadvantage when I take the test?


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

applejacks said:


> So I'm looking into getting A+ certified. However, the classes I've seen at 2 local colleges cost around $3000 - 4,000. So would it be possible for me to learn with books instead and take the certification myself? Or will that leave me at a disadvantage when I take the test?


I took my CompTIA A+ and net+ (220-601, 602 & net+) in november 2009 and I have to be honest I am not sure I could have fully understood everything needed for the network plus exam without an instructor to explain the concepts and binary needed to fully understand IP and networking ?

however if you are already familiar with this area and have a good base in computer components and builds and debugging I would have thought it was possible with studying books, and also another important thing was understanding how they where trying to get you to relate to customers as support, in other words answering the exam questions i found if i thought too intelligently it let me down as I had to remember I was practicing to be the worker at the end of the chain and not expected to solve things at any cost :wink:


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

applejacks said:


> So I'm looking into getting A+ certified. However, the classes I've seen at 2 local colleges cost around $3000 - 4,000. So would it be possible for me to learn with books instead and take the certification myself? Or will that leave me at a disadvantage when I take the test?


YES, it is possible to take ANY and ALL of these exams without taking courses from a college or any other source. If you do not wish to spend large amounts of money on "classes" you will want to consider getting some self-test software to help you along the way. Lots of reading is definitely a plus, especially for any "future" Microsoft Certifications you may consider after the CompTia ones. I.e. if you go for MCSE get the server references and read them along with many others! They are costly too, but well worth the reference material & most of them are available online at a much lower cost too.

I have certified in MANY areas and have never taken any classes or college courses at all related to the computer certifications.

There are multiple sources for self-test software and I'm just going to provide you one of them, this is the same ones I used and also the same ones I have recommended to 100's of interested people in the past. I believe the software even guarantees you that you will pass or they will pay for the exam.

http://www.selftestsoftware.com/

I must add that LOTS and LOTS of practice and learning on the required subject is HIGHLY recommended too!

Thanks!

PS: I do have to admit that I am a TEST once, if I don't pass then study type of person! LOL


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Classes will help you 'visualize' the problem thus answering the question better. If you are good with studying from a book and passing a test, then by all means....classes will not be neccessary.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You can make your own classes by using virtualization software and setting up your own scenarios.

I have never taken any classes either.


----------



## jwp1223 (Jan 18, 2010)

I am going the study my butt off route and because I can't afford to pay that kind of money for classes...

Even though that Self Test software site is very intriguing.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you have half a brain you do not need to pay anyone to teach you basic certs like the A+,N+ and MCDST and once you learn those you should be able to go onto advanced stuff providing you have the required work experience without classes either.


----------

